# Ork/Inquisition question



## GeneralSturnn (Feb 20, 2011)

Alright so working on Dark Heresy, and I'm curious

Would an Inquisitor shoot an Ork Boy on sight even if he saw the Ork with a group of Human/Eldar Mercenaries he intended to recruit? or would he allow the Ork to live?

I know Humans would always be recruited, and Eldar Pirates would be tolerated, but unsure about Kroot/Tau/Ork views.

could anyone possibly help me find a way to introduce them without having the Inquisitor say:"What Ork? the only one I see is missing his head" to the party.


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

GeneralSturnn said:


> Alright so working on Dark Heresy, and I'm curious
> 
> Would an Inquisitor shoot an Ork Boy on sight even if he saw the Ork with a group of Human/Eldar Mercenaries he intended to recruit? or would he allow the Ork to live?
> 
> ...


Sounds like a radical xeno....so probably not.


----------



## GeneralSturnn (Feb 20, 2011)

Anyone else have any thoughts on this? I'd like two answers before I close it because I have some players who want to be an Ork, but told them the high probability of an Inquisitor shooting an Ork on sight even with a band of mercenaries is highly likely.

and I'd like to keep my game as close to lore as possible.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

It really depends on the inquisitor his/herself; Orks are fairly simple and very tough. If the only things their looking for are pay and loot, then an inquisitor mostly doesn't have to worry about them turning. And since Orks are good in a fight that is some decent added muscle, so its entirely possible depending on the inquisitors position on xenos.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

I agree with _Darkreever_. Despite the official Imperial policy of xenophobia, there are a significant amount of organisations, worlds and individuals who are willing to treat with xenos. 

If your Inquisitor is willing to recruit Eldar mercenaries there is no reason he also wouldn't be willing to recruit a Greenskin mercenary, if the situation permitted it of course (eg. the Greenskin was also willing to join the Inquisitor's cause).


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

With a radical most things are possible, I think it more comes down to the Ork in question and just how Orky he is.


----------



## mayegelt (Mar 18, 2014)

Yeah, it depends how xeno he is. It could be a case that "a means to an end", or "ends justify the means" stuff.

More than likely though he has strapped a bomb collar to the Ork and at the slightest hint of betrayal or if the inquisitor dies then a deadman switch will blow the Ork up.


----------



## Moriouce (Oct 20, 2009)

Blood Axe orks are known for hireing themself out. It is more up to the inqusitor.


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

Moriouce said:


> Blood Axe orks are known for hireing themself out. It is more up to the inqusitor.


True there is also a mention in one of the inquisitor books that mentions a rouge trader with a few ork mercs on his ship, but the trader has them monitored 24/7


----------



## Moriouce (Oct 20, 2009)

locustgate said:


> True there is also a mention in one of the inquisitor books that mentions a rouge trader with a few ork mercs on his ship, but the trader has them monitored 24/7



I bet! There is a limited time an Ork may wait for a 'good fight'.


----------



## GeneralSturnn (Feb 20, 2011)

Alright so, here's how I'm throwing it:

The Inquisitor after noticing the band of Mercenaries do something extraordinary(has an Eldar, some Humans and some Orks in it) he comes aboard their shuttle they took(public shuttle) and tells them he needs their services, willing to pay, allow them to keep loot they garner though tainted loot must be thoroughly burned or turned into the Inquisition no exceptions.

Orks agree "Fer da Lootin'"
Eldar Agree "For the destruction of Chaos"
Humans agree "For the Loot and pay"

How's that sound?


----------



## Moriouce (Oct 20, 2009)

Orks: fer da loot and a good fight.
Eldar: for oposing chaos and personal gain. (Pirates/rangers do much for glory and adventures.) 
Humans: for the pay.

If the inqusitor ain't the most moral chap he could always let the xenos leave with the tainted artifacts to be destroyed by them.


----------



## Reaper45 (Jun 21, 2011)

Moriouce said:


> I bet! There is a limited time an Ork may wait for a 'good fight'.


I'd imagine the time would be depending on who da boss was.


----------



## Logaan (May 10, 2012)

Blood Axes also sprung to mind with the concept of the Ork mercenary. 

As alluded to in the thread, it'd more likely rely on how hardcore the individual Inquisitor and whether the eventual goal was deemed important enough; a means to an end all that. 

I can imagine any type of Ork mercenary would be all about the profit and not much else.


----------



## GeneralSturnn (Feb 20, 2011)

Alright, so the story is there's a Chaos Lord insane enough to attempt to create a second Eye of Terror in the southern section of the galaxy, and the Gods have told him to offer up 10 billion souls and 3 planets, from here the Gods will make a new Eye of Terror(is that possible? not original sized, but a massive Warp Portal made out of a Planet)


----------



## mayegelt (Mar 18, 2014)

There is a second Eye of Terror, it is called the Maelstrom (kinda near the tau and ultramarines).

10 billion souls and 3 planets is kinda nothing in the grand scheme of things. That could be a days work.
Making new portals to the warp though is just a ritual thing, though making them stable and large enough to do anything big with is the trouble.

Likely chance would be your Chaos Lord has found himself some knowledge or bargained with a Daemon for how to do something like that.
However the likely chance is he isn't smart enough or is greedy enough to believe and proceed with the plan and not knowing it is actually something entirely different. This could be something like a Daemon wanting to possess a mortal soul so he can stay in the material universe for a while.
Equally it could be that the ritual is genuine, but would likely require large continual influx of souls to sustain it. Remember the Eye of Terror was made by eating up something like 90%+ of the whole Eldar race at the time... and they were a big race.


----------



## GeneralSturnn (Feb 20, 2011)

I know 10 billion is a relatively small number, but what number would you suggest? the Chaos Lord in question mostly wants to

1: get his own world
2: ascend to Daemonhood
3: make way for his future crusades into Imperial Space


----------



## Lux (Apr 17, 2010)

Maybe you could throw in a few descendants of the primarchs? Say the human descendants of Lorgar, or Konrad Curze and somehow they get recruited to this Inquisitor's band of curious participants. 

That will add a kick of interest to your story, maybe a few sensei?


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

To be honest it really comes down to which school of the Inquistion he was trained for. Was he Malius, Hereticus, or Xenos? That would honestly define how it would lay out between that Ork and the Inquisitor in question. If he was Xeno's he'll shoot the bastard on site, if he's Mallius or Hereticus he might have a bit more Patience.


----------



## hailene (Aug 28, 2009)

emporershand89 said:


> To be honest it really comes down to which school of the Inquistion he was trained for.


You're almost right, but miss the mark at the last second.

It isn't which branch of the Inquisition the inquisitor comes from, but from which inquisitional philosphy he or she sticks to.

Is he a Monodominant? 

A Thorian?

Amalathian?

Xenos Hybris?

Answering this question will give us a very good idea on how the Inquisitor will react.


----------



## GeneralSturnn (Feb 20, 2011)

He is Ordo Xenos(Inquisitor Drogan Pre-corruption)​


----------



## Beaviz81 (Feb 24, 2012)

I guess it would depend on what the Ork was doing. 

Having a cup of coffee = Let him live.

Eating a baby = Kill him on the spot.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

It's also worth asking, if the threat is that large, why does the Inquisitor feel he can't call in an Imperial strike force?


----------



## Beaviz81 (Feb 24, 2012)

Was it more than one ork? I thought it was just one. Orks in plural in this universe = WAAAAGH!!

EDIT: Or at least thats the gist of it in my mind, but you can disagree as you see fit.


----------



## Moriouce (Oct 20, 2009)

Beaviz81 said:


> Was it more than one ork? I thought it was just one. Orks in plural in this universe = WAAAAGH!!
> 
> EDIT: Or at least thats the gist of it in my mind, but you can disagree as you see fit.



You would need thousands if not hundreds of thousands to get a Waagh going. And for that you first need a 'good fight' to get the rest to flock under one banner. A group of a few or more would easily hireing themself out if they saw profit, etc a new dead shiny shoota or two.


----------



## GeneralSturnn (Feb 20, 2011)

It's like 5 Humans, 2 Eldar and 3 Orks in the mercenary party, they did something extraordinary to warrant the Inquisitors attention.


----------



## Beaviz81 (Feb 24, 2012)

I think he would let it slide unless the Xenos did something really bad like eating people.


----------

